# Getting italian wedding certificate legalised



## Lina_leroux (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi - I'm new to this site and have seen previous conversations relating to this topic but being new can't PM those members to ask what the outcome was to this process.


Does anyone know of a company that can assist with the process of getting an italian marriage certificate legalised. My husband and I are both Brits.

Thanks


----------

